# My Top 15 Villains list



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

Tell me guys what you honestly think of my personal Top 15 favorite villains list. (Sorry if this doesn't belong in this section I really didn't know where to put it exactly)


*Spoiler*: __ 



15.*Smaug the Golden* (from The Hobbit)
*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly the reason he is so low on the list is because he's more mutual than he is villainous (just preferring to sleep his bling instead of partacking in anything in Middle Earth though ruining all of the Dwarves lives by destroying their kingdom is pretty villainous. Also this is referring more speceifically to the Cumberbatch version, the one from the cartoon was kind of lame and I don't know why but the book version didn't really leave that big of an impression on me aside from a few of his lines 




14.*Arthur Mitchell 'The Trinity Killer' *(from Season 4 of Dexter) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Killed Dexter's wife and basically set his son up with the same fate of becoming a serial killer as him and Dexter. Also having the highest kill count and killing hundreds of different people for over 30 years without getting caught. He was also one of the few people who managed to outsmart Dexter and figure out his real identity




13. *Lord Shen* (from Kung-Fu Panda 2) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killing all of the pandas because of a vague prophecy from a goat lady, and managing to be more of an intimidating and interesting character than Tai-Lung




12. *Destoroyah *(from the Heisei Godzilla series) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Going out of his way to kill Godzilla's son in front of him even though he didn't have to. Being Godzilla's most powerful opponent also earns him some points also I love his design and the fact that he's a living colony of micro oxygen creatures 




11. *Khan Noonien Singh* (from Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved all his lines and quotes in the movie, he was responsible for Spock's death and he was pretty good in Space Seed when he nearly took over the enterprise




10. *Judge Claude Frollo* (from Disney's The Hunchback of Notre Dame) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fcuker was getting ready to take down all of france for some Gypsy tang. also Tony Jay made this dirty old man actually seem frightening. With his dillusional forms of ideology justifying killing a mother almost killing her baby and ruining his life just because he's ugly (not Forneverworld ugly but still pretty ugly)




9. *Azula* (from Avatar: the Last Airbender series) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She has a habit of making an uncomfortable situation just by showing up in a scene. She's completely manipulative and is willing to psychological torment her own family members for her own amusement as well as imprison them. Also taking down the Earth kingdom from the inside out in the little time she was there was pretty damn impressive. Also she knows how to rustle the main characters jimmies even while they know she's trying to do it. 




8. *Loki Laufeyson* (from MCU) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Much better than the comic version I thought. Actually i didn't think he was as interesting in the first Thor movie but I liked the way they portrayed just how good at tricking people he is in The Avengers he knows how to get under people's skin even someone like Natasha. [His goals were kind of meh though, his charisma is what puts him higher on the list and Tom Hiddleston did a great job making Loki unpredictable and interesting.




7. *Frieza* (from Dragonball Z) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Easily the most sadistic character from the series. Killing off an entire race who were loyal to him (out of fear but loyal nonetheless) because they were starting to get too good at their job. Also he put the fear of god into the Z warriors and so far was the only villain in the series who they really regret messing with and preferred to just let him be (well aside from Birus but that shit was over pudding)




6. *The Witch-king of Angmar* (from the Lord of the Rings: Return of the King)
*Spoiler*: __ 



The most intimidating character on the list, its been a while since I read the lord of the rings books so bare with me. He co-ordinated the destruction of the North Kingdom and ended the line of Kings in Gondor. He practically made Gandalf shit his perfectly stylish whit robe by showing up riding on his fellbeast. Also being Sauron's right hand man and teh most powerful of the kings makes him all the more reason to be feared by everyone else.  He had a presence in both the books and the movies (though in the movies he was completely underutilized I thought)  




5. *Hannibal Lector* (from Silence of the Lambs/Red Dragon/Hannibal) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mostly from the Red Dragon film, he knows exactly how to get inside yoru head, just by making eye contact and manages to be a legit threat (even more so than Francis) while he was still locked away in his cell. I'm ofcourse mostly referring to the Anthony Hopkins portrayal I haven't seen the original Red Dragon film nor am I familiar with the Hannibal series. Also in the Silence of the Lambs making everyone in the polic force panicking and tripping over themselves desperately trying to find him while he just plays around with them was pretty intense and awesome. 




4. *Gustavo Fring* (from Seasons 2-4 of Breaking Bad) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Quite possibly the biggest threat in the BB universe and manages to be even more heartless than Walt was in the following seasons (and I know he's done some pretty intense shit) but getting the police department and the Cartels to turn on each other while he takes advantage of the situation was pretty awesome. Also I loved how he killed off all the cartels at the same time. Also loved his nonchalant reaction to death when he finally does die. Fucker remains professional looking even with half a face




3.*Darth Vader* (from the original Star Wars Trilogy 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Is what I think of when I think of a bad-ass villain, he always manages to have a presence even when he doesn't say anything. Killing off his own subordinates and others as well over the most minor thing. His powerful abilities, his coldness and his intimidation to even his superior officers make him all the more awesome (hated whiny Annakin though)




I'm in a hurry right now so i have to make this quick for now.

2. *The Joker* (from the DCAU) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I know most people would pick Heath Ledger but to me the DCAU's is the definitive Joker). He also had the best villainious exit in teh Mask of the phantasm was pretty awesome.




1. *Thanos* (from Marvel Comics)
*Spoiler*: __ 



Everything that happened in the IG and Thanos war i'll explain more when I comeback.




Thoughts?

EDIT: If you want to make a top villains list of your own please do. I encourage it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 8, 2014)

Melkor and Sauron.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 8, 2014)

My thoughts? I think that when you make a thread like this you should put some effort into it. As it is now it isn't very interesting to be honest. List threads are rarely of any interest at all and that's why you should add a small note on all of them as to why they're your favourites.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

What Acid said. Disregarding whatever my opinion on your list may be, why should we care if you don't?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

And yes; seeing as how this thread's sole purpose is to share your list with us, rather than inviting everyone to share their lists, it should have been put on a personal blog.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

what's the point of those annoying bullshit double spoiler tags if all they're gonna reveal are the names of the people on your list and not even a rationale (15 of which might justify spoiler tags)

is it like a suspense thing

OH GOLLY GEEZ I CAN'T WAIT SEE WHO NUMBER 13 IS...OH MAN IT'S THE BIRD FROM KUNG FU PANDA...MY HEART IS EXPLODING


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

**


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what's the point of those annoying bullshit double spoiler tags if all they're gonna reveal are the names of the people on your list and not even a rationale (15 of which might justify spoiler tags)
> 
> is it like a suspense thing
> 
> OH GOLLY GEEZ I CAN'T WAIT SEE WHO NUMBER 13 IS...OH MAN IT'S THE BIRD FROM KUNG FU PANDA...MY HEART IS EXPLODING



Well actually it was because the first post was too big I had to make it smaller. 

Though i'm not sure why I'm surprised jumping to conclusions is your first basic instinct. 



Stunna said:


> What Acid said. Disregarding whatever my opinion on your list may be, why should we care if you don't?



Don't care about what? Your opinion? if I didn't care about y'alls opinion I wouldn't have asked for it.



Uncle Acid said:


> My thoughts? I think that when you make a thread like this you should put some effort into it. As it is now it isn't very interesting to be honest. List threads are rarely of any interest at all and that's why you should add a small note on all of them as to why they're your favourites.


Because the first post was already big enough, hence why I had to spoiler tag the list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Well actually it was because the first post was too big I had to make it smaller.



this is the complete list



> 15. *Smaug the Golden* (from The Hobbit)
> 14. *Arthur Mitchell 'The Trinity Killer' *(from Season 4 of Dexter)
> 13. *Lord Shen* (from Kung-Fu Panda 2)
> 12. *Destoroyah *(from the Heisei Godzilla series)
> ...



this is the complete list inside a single spoiler tag, as opposed to inside 15 different spoiler tags


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 15. *Smaug the Golden* (from The Hobbit)
> 14. *Arthur Mitchell 'The Trinity Killer' *(from Season 4 of Dexter)
> 13. *Lord Shen* (from Kung-Fu Panda 2)
> 12. *Destoroyah *(from the Heisei Godzilla series)
> ...






either is better than what you did


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

here's a size comparison



388 pixels high



626 pixels high when the damn list isn't even half-finished

see?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> here's a size comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I see is that your complaints just seem to be an excuse to double post and continuously trend off-topic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> What I see is that your complaints just seem to be an excuse to double post and continuously trend off-topic.



"it is totally obvious that i fucked up my op, but i can't acknowledge that, so i'm going to whine about your off topic posting, when you're posting about the op itself"


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry but Gus from BB shouldn't be 4. He's not that big of a villain across all other media to be rated that high...unless these are the only things you've seen/watched then okay. And how you put Azula and Kung Fu panda there? 

Would be better if you made a specific list, either a movie list or a TV show list instead of mixing everything up.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> "it is totally obvious that i fucked up my op, but i can't acknowledge that, so i'm going to whine about your off topic posting, when you're posting about the op itself"



Actually no, the fact that you're not talking about what I asked you to and instead go off on a tangent to complain about something as minor as spoiler tags pretty much further backs up what I was saying earlier.

Your post here further confirms what I said above, in that you're only interest here is spamming and double posts.



Pocalypse said:


> Sorry but Gus from BB shouldn't be 4. He's not that big of a villain across all other media to be rated that high...unless these are the only things you've seen/watched then okay. And how you put Azula and Kung Fu panda there?
> 
> Would be better if you made a specific list, either a movie list or a TV show list instead of mixing everything up.



That's more like it, thank you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Actually no, the fact that you're not talking about what I asked you to and instead go off on a tangent to complain about something as minor as spoiler tags pretty much further backs up what I was saying earlier.
> 
> Your post here further confirms what I said above, in that you're only interest here is spamming and double posts.



but i don't want to talk about what you asked me to  your terrible op robbed me of all desire to discuss my favourite fictional villains and now i must choke the life out of your shit thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

let me try and double post


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> That's more like it, thank you.



What made you choose these in the first place, and how did you rank them? Because putting Gus at #4 then Darth Vader at #3? It doesn't compute because there shouldn't be a massive gap between 3 and 4.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

that's really gonna get his circuits whirring

i like how you latched on to the double post like "you're clearly here to spam and double post in my thread you ruffian, this is a civilised establishment" 

i actually just double posted because i couldn't be arsed to edit


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

I broke your triple post, shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What made you choose these in the first place, and how did you rank them? Because putting Gus at #4 then Darth Vader at #3? It doesn't compute because there shouldn't be a massive gap between 3 and 4.



darth vader is iconic and all, but he has like, what, 30? 40 spoken lines? he's mostly a great design, sound effects, and atmosphere. i don't know why you think there should be such a massive gap there. i mean, then again, i don't know what your villain-judgment criteria is, but i would consider the depth and complexity of the character to be fairly important


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> darth vader is iconic and all, but he has like, what, 30? 40 spoken lines? he's mostly a great design, sound effects, and atmosphere. i don't know why you think there should be such a massive gap there. i mean, then again, i don't know what your villain-judgment criteria is, but i would consider the depth and complexity of the character to be fairly important



That's why I said there shouldn't be a massive gap.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Sorry but Gus from BB shouldn't be 4. He's not that big of a villain across all other media to be rated that high...unless these are the only things you've seen/watched then okay. And how you put Azula and Kung Fu panda there?
> 
> Would be better if you made a specific list, either a movie list or a TV show list instead of mixing everything up.



Azula and Shen are pretty good villains I thought. 

Shen caused genocide against all the pandas because he was paranoid. Azula demonstrated several acts of methodical strategies and taking over the earth kingdom in just a couple of days was pretty impressive extra points for outsmarting a Clancy Brown character.



Stunna said:


> And yes; seeing as how this thread's sole purpose is to share your list with us, rather than inviting everyone to share their lists, it should have been put on a personal blog.



When did I say you couldn't post your own lists? This thread is purely for feedback by all means post your own list.



Pocalypse said:


> What made you choose these in the first place, and how did you rank them? Because putting Gus at #4 then Darth Vader at #3? It doesn't compute because there shouldn't be a massive gap between 3 and 4.



There isn't a massive gap between 3 and 4 good sir those numbers are right next to each other.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

You didn't say we couldn't, but you didn't invite us to, either.

While I usually abide by the mantra "if they don't say you can't, you can", it is usually good form on the behalf of the OP to set the limitations for the thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> That's why I said there shouldn't be a massive gap.



i'm confused

one is on 3 and the other is on 4

i interpreted what you said as meaning that one was vastly better than the other, as in vader > fring

did you mean fring > vader

and if so then "there should be a massive gap" is an odd way to say "switch those two around"

there isn't a massive gap between the numbers 3 and 4


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> There isn't a massive gap between 3 and 4 good sir those numbers are right next to each other.



Yeah I know, but the villains you put at 3 and 4, there is a big gap between those 2 specific villains. That's why 3 and 4 should be fairly close.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

Am I missing something? All I see are names, you didn't even bother to type why you like these villains.


As for your list, I hate it, and I hate you.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You didn't say we couldn't, but you didn't invite us to, either.
> 
> While I usually abide by the mantra "if they don't say you can't, you can", it is usually good form on the behalf of the OP to set the limitations for the thread



I figured it went without saying.

I was asking for your thoughts about my list, people would be giving their opinions of what villains they preferred or would want on a list of there own.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Am I missing something? All I see are names, you didn't even bother to type why you like these villains.
> 
> 
> As for your list, I hate it, and I hate you.





sums up the public's reaction to this thread


----------



## Reznor (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, he's added content now, so everyone stick to the topic.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you Reznor 

Does anyone have any better suggestions for the list or a list of their own they'd like to share. Part of the problem with making a favorite villains list is that there are so many villains from so many different medias. I didn't add any video game villains because I'm not as big of a gamer as I used to be.


----------

